# Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung



## b**star (1. Apr. 2012)

Hallo geehrtes Forum,

ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und bin gerade dabei mir eine 
kleine Wohfühloase in meinem Garten zu bauen.

Ich habe mich im Vorfeld eigentlich gut informiert, habe aber jetzt doch eine 
Fage nachdem ich hier etwas gelesen habe. Und zwar geht es um die verschiedenen
Wasserzonen. In allen Printmedien die ich habe, ist immer eine stufenartige Bauform abgebildet und beschrieben. In eurem Forum lese ich nun, dass der Übergang maximal 30° haben soll.

Könnt Ihr bitte mal mein Konstrukt ansehen und mir vielleicht Tipps geben.
Mein Teich hat die Maße 4,00 x 2,00 x 1,00 m. 
Es soll ein Pflanzenteich mit ein paar Goldfischen werden.
Könnt Ihr aus Erfahrung abschätzen, wieviel Liter der Teich fassen wird.

Was ich heute noch machen will, ist den Graben für die Kapillarsperre ausheben und alle Steinchen und Wurzeln entfernen. 
Ich denke nächsten Samstag werde ich dann den Sand auftragen und dann Vlies und Folie verlegen.

Vielen Dank u. einen schönen Sonntag
Bio


----------



## Kolja (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Hallo Biostar,

herzlich Willkommen.

Da hast du ja schon schön gegraben. 

Aber bevor du weitergräbst: Für eine Kapillarsperre braucht man keinen Graben. Schau mal hier. Lies dich doch im Forum mal über die verschiedenen Formen der Randgestaltung ein. Den hinteren Teil der mittleren Stufe würde ich zugunsten des Tiefbereiches noch schräg abgraben.

Die Stufen sollten nicht so steil sein, da sonst die Folie viele Falten wirft.

Viel Spaß hier.


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Hallo Bio,

und herzlich Willkommen. 

Ich würde den tiefsten Bereich ruhig noch ein wenig vergrößern. Je mehr desto besser. 

In meiner Signatur findest Du noch einen Link mit Lesestoff!


----------



## b**star (1. Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

*@ Andrea*
D.h. ich brauche keinen Graben. Ist es Ok wenn ich die Folie hochstelle, und dann vor und hinter die Folie
Kies schütte um diese zu kaschieren.

Wäre so eine Konstruktion als Kapillarsperre in Ordnung.
Das Ganze noch mit Kies überdeckt.

Bio


----------



## katja (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*



> Es soll ein Pflanzenteich mit ein paar Goldfischen werden



überleg dir das nochmal gut, aus den "paar" werden in wenigen jahren unüberschaubar viele :?
und dann bekommst du ein problem mit deinem wasser....

ach ja.... :willkommen noch


----------



## b**star (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*



biostar schrieb:


> Wäre so eine Konstruktion als Kapillarsperre in Ordnung.
> Das Ganze noch mit Kies überdeckt.
> 
> Bio



Sorry habe das Bild vergessen


----------



## Plätscher (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Jau, das klappt. Aber bitte mind. einmal jährlich überprüfen das die Sperre nicht überwachsen wird.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Servus Bio,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch seitlich jeweils 50 cm dazu nehmen.
Platz hast Du ja noch genügend - mir sind die Pflanzzonen zu schmal - ausserdem
sind sie noch stark schräg, da wird dir kein Substrat und auch keine Pflanzkörbe heben.
die einzelnen Zonen sollten minimum waagrecht sein - noch günstiger ist es wenn sie
leicht nach aussen hängen.
Eine senkrechte Abstufung der einzelnen Pflanzzonen ist zwar platzsparender - aber ich
würde die Zonen auf alle Fälle schräg machen.
Die 30° sind zwar absolut übertrieben aber wenn Du sie zwischen 45 und 60 ° machst,
dann ist das schon o.k.
Kannst ja mal in meine Signatur Teichumbau klicken, da siehst Du wie ich das gemacht habe.
LG Markus


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Moin.

Zur Ehrenrettung des Fachbeitrages nur so viel:
Stefan S. hatte diesen in Anlehnung an die Bauanleitungen von NG verfasst, da er von diesen anscheinend sehr überzeugt ist. Bei NG ist man der Auffassung, dass ein Teich keine Stufen haben sollte, sondern ein natürliches Gefälle. Die Natur würde nie "Treppenstufen" in einem weichen Material bestehen lassen. Stichwort Verwitterung.
Leider kostet solch ein Gefälle aber immens Platz, wenn man eine gewisse Tiefe erreichen möchte. Daher werden sehr viele Teiche dann doch mehr oder weniger mit Treppenprofil angelegt.


----------



## Harald (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Hallo Bio,
ein kleiner Tipp bzw. Hinweis: So wie Du den Teich jetzt angelegt hast, wirst Du immer an den steil abfallenden Stellen die Folie sehen. Mein Tipp wäre daher, dass Du die Pflanzstufen nach außen abfallen lässt, sodass sie Substrat halten können. Wenn Du die Folie drin hast, leg sie dann noch mit einem Vlies aus. Selbst wenn du weißes nimmst, hat es relativ schnell eine natürliche Farbe. Die eingesetzten Pflanzen werden in dem Vlies wurzeln, so dass Du das Substrat nur für die Anfangsphase benötigt. Mit der Zeit wird sich dieses ohnehin an der tiefsten Stelle sammeln.
Ich habe mit dem Vlies auf der Folie beste Erfahrungen gemacht und kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## b**star (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*



Harald schrieb:


> Hallo Bio,
> Mein Tipp wäre daher, dass Du die Pflanzstufen nach außen abfallen lässt, sodass sie Substrat halten können.



Danke für den Tipp Harald.
Mir ist aber nicht klar, was mit dem Ende der Folie passiert.
Wie wird dann die Kapillarsperre realisiert.

Hast Du vielleicht bitte ein Bild für mich.

Bio


----------



## Harald (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Kapilarsperre bedeutet im wesentlichen ja nur, dass das Erdreich um den Teich nicht mit dem "Erdreich" oder dem Wasser in dem Teich in Berührung kommt.
Wenn man das berücksichtigt, kann man eine Kapilarsperre in unterschiedlichster Art und Weise realisieren.
Eigentlich bietet es sich an, von der Teichmitte aus gesehen, zunächst einen Uferwall anzulegen. Der sorgt dafür, dass von außen kein Wasser in den Teich fließen kann. Hinter dem Uferwall solltet dann die Kapilarsperre liegen. Der einfachst Weg weg ist, dass Du hinter dem Uferwall eine kleine Vertiefung anlegst, an deren Ende (von der Teichmitte aus gesehen) die Folie senkrecht hoch steht. Der Verlauf der Folie über den Wall durch die __ Senke ist somit quasi S-Förmig. Die kleine Vertiefung kannst Du mit grobem Kies füllen. So hast Du immer eine Trennung. Außerhalb des Teichs setzt Du dann Pflanzen, die mit der Zeit mit ihren Blättern den Kies verdecken. Du musst bei dieser Art der Installation jedoch auch bedenken, dass Du regelmäßig prüfen musst, das die Kapilarsperre nicht von den Pflanzen überwachsen wird. Damit würde dann sofort wieder der Kapilareffekt eintreten.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass Du rund um den Teich eine Edelstahl- oder Kunststoffkante (hab ich schon im Baumarkt gesehen) setzt, über die Du dann die Folie legen kannst Diese Kante sollte aber auch nur wenige Zentimeter aus der Erde ragen, damit sie nicht auffällt.


----------



## Kolja (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger bittet um Beurteilung*

Hallo,

ich denke Harald meint, dass die Stufen ein leichtes Gefälle zum Teichrand hin aufweisen (zum Teichrand hin tiefer), so dass das Substrat nicht in den Teich abrutschen kann. Mit der Kapillarsperre hat das nichts zu tun.
Die kannst du so machen, wie du es auf dem Foto eingestellt hast.


----------

